# Lost our Taf



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

Our 16 month old tabby didn't appear today.. so Gary popped out to find him. Sadly we found what are pretty sure are his remains on the road.

That road is such a long way away we didn't believe he would ever go that far, not when there is such good roaming land just outside the door.

So now his brother is without his playmate and I don't know which breaks my heart more.

Taf, we will all miss you so much.....


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry RIP Taf


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh thats so saD RIP TAF ITS SO SAD TO FIND THEM THAT WAY HATE RTA AND CATS THEY DONT STAND A CHANCE, SOME CATS JUST DONT HAVE ROAD SENSE. HUGS TO YOU. XXXX


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww. So sorry to hear this. Run free at rainbow bridge Taf.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Run free at rainbow Bridge Taf!


----------



## love cats (Jul 1, 2010)

R.I.P Taf  xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Such sad news. My thoughts are with you. R.I.P Taf and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

relly sorry about taf


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Evurr said:


> Our 16 month old tabby didn't appear today.. so Gary popped out to find him. Sadly we found what are pretty sure are his remains on the road.
> 
> That road is such a long way away we didn't believe he would ever go that far, not when there is such good roaming land just outside the door.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Our beautiful Caesar (I have a post to him here on Rainbow Bridge) was killed 5 weeks ago today - hit and killed outright on a road we never imagined he would go near! He was only 7 and his house mate Sparatcus misses him so very much also.

The upset and feeling in your heart and head is nothing short of painful loneliness to the baby you have lost.
Even now the tears are welling up for my beautiful silver boy and the summer has been so much more colder as a result of him being taken from us for nothing really inspires me since he died as I bumble through the days.

If we could we would wrap them up and keep them safe for eternity but take some form of consolation in the fact that up until the second you lost Taf that he could never have been more loved in his short lifetime.X

I truly empathise and am so very sorry for I know how you feel entirely. XX


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

:crying:sorry for your loss, every cat owners worse fear.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

:frown: so sorry for ur loss RIP TAF xxxxx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

so sorry for you loss rip taf xxxx


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm missing you a lot today Taf.... Didn't know where else to share it....


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

I am sorry for your heartbreak.

I arrived back from Ireland last night and wept painfully for my Caesar as I came through the door. It's 7 weeks and I could still cry just thinking of him.

......It's a long process and even worse when they have been taken prematurely by a car or any other way!!!


----------



## kadeegee (Jul 13, 2010)

Ow, I'm sorry for your loss  Just lost my cat after a car accident, so I know how it feels... it takes some time, but you'll find a way to think only of the happy memories in a while.


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

Jane Boylan said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.
> Our beautiful Caesar (I have a post to him here on Rainbow Bridge) was killed 5 weeks ago today - hit and killed outright on a road we never imagined he would go near! He was only 7 and his house mate Sparatcus misses him so very much also.
> 
> The upset and feeling in your heart and head is nothing short of painful loneliness to the baby you have lost.
> ...


Hi Jane... I am so sorry to hear about Caesar... I hope you find a way to find happyness without him.

I threw myself into replacing Taf for Bryn.. I cuddle him lots and we play in the garden a lot, even running round the garden like he did with Taf.

We are in the process of trying out a couple of rescue cats to see if they settle. We have to decide tomorrow and it's a difficult call. They were classed as "difficult cats" so we have them on loan. But, if they don't work out they have a good home to go to and there are more waiting for homes.

Bryn won't be on his own for long as at the moment I fear he is becoming dependant on us.. and that wasn't what we wanted for him.

Thank you for understanding how we feel. I just wish you didn't feel the same emotions so keenly. I hope your heart heals soon xx


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

kadeegee said:


> Ow, I'm sorry for your loss  Just lost my cat after a car accident, so I know how it feels... it takes some time, but you'll find a way to think only of the happy memories in a while.


My heart goes out to you Kadeegee... we love these furballs so fiercely that we feel their loss greatly.

As I say for all the wildlife I have to bury after my monster has struck...

Spirit free.... Blessed Be.

I miss Taf a lot, but I take solace in the fact that we gave him the best possible life we could and we will look after his brother just as well.


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Evurr said:


> Hi Jane... I am so sorry to hear about Caesar... I hope you find a way to find happyness without him.
> 
> I threw myself into replacing Taf for Bryn.. I cuddle him lots and we play in the garden a lot, even running round the garden like he did with Taf.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your message.

My husband and I have half-heartedly mentioned getting another cat/kittens but I feel so 'burned' after losing 2 to road death despite living on a quiet road that I really don't know if I can go through it again. I know we would never be able to let them go but if they died of natural causes, old age etc, I feel somehow I could reconcile it better at the minute.

I wish you the very best with your rescue cats for I know they will be amongst alot of love and nurture. XX


----------

